# [mail] send-mail: Cannot open mail:25

## ganymede

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'installer psad (Port Scan Attack Detector). Dans sa configuration par défaut, ce programme envoie un mail à root, via la commande /bin/mail, lorsqu'il détecte une activité anormale dans les logs d'iptables.

Or, au lieu de recevoir le mail en question, je vois s'afficher le message d'erreur suivant à chaque tentative d'envoi de mail :

 *Quote:*   

> send-mail: Cannot open mail:25
> 
> Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 1

 

Cela n'est apparemment pas dû à psad, mais bien à la commande /bin/mail. En effet, j'obtiens le même message d'erreur chaque fois que j'utilise cette commande pour envoyer un mail.

C'est mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2 est installé sur mon système - comme je n'ai pas demandé à l'installer, je suppose qu'il s'agit d'un programme installé "par défaut". Je n'ai pas installé d'autre serveur mail car je n'en ai pas l'utilité.

J'ai cherché dans la page man de mail et ssmtp, dans les forums, sur google, etc., sans trouver l'explication.

Dans /var/log/message, je vois s'afficher les lignes suivantes :

 *Quote:*   

> Nov  4 10:30:38 localhost sSMTP[5325]: Unable to locate mail
> 
> Nov  4 10:30:38 localhost sSMTP[5325]: Cannot open mail:25

 

Pourtant, d'après ce que j'ai lu, il est normal que la commande mail soit installée dans /bin.

Ma question est donc : comment faire pour pouvoir envoyer un mail à root par /bin/mail ?

Merci d'avance.

PS : j'utilise une gentoo 2006.1 à jour en x86.

----------

## ultrabug

Salut, 

Je pense que la réponse à ta question se trouve dans le fichier /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf  :Smile: 

Bon courage !

----------

## ganymede

Effectivement, après avoir farfouillé dans /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf et dans la doc correpondante, il semble que le problème vienne bien de là. Quand je change la valeur de "mailhub" dans ssmtp.conf, le message d'erreur se modifie et devient  *Quote:*   

> send-mail: Cannot open ${mailhub}:25

 

J'avoue que je n'arrive pas bien à comprendre ce qu'est ce "mailhub".

J'ai trouvé par google des exemples de config pour un fonctionnement en réseau dans lesquels le mailhub était l'adresse ip d'un relais smtp, mais je ne dois pas avoir besoin de ça, car je ne fais que m'envoyer un mail à moi-même, en local (plus exactement, un démon envoie un mail à root).

Donc ma question devient : que dois-je déclarer comme mailhub ?

----------

## ultrabug

 *ganymede wrote:*   

> Effectivement, après avoir farfouillé dans /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf et dans la doc correpondante, il semble que le problème vienne bien de là. Quand je change la valeur de "mailhub" dans ssmtp.conf, le message d'erreur se modifie et devient  *Quote:*   send-mail: Cannot open ${mailhub}:25 
> 
> J'avoue que je n'arrive pas bien à comprendre ce qu'est ce "mailhub".
> 
> J'ai trouvé par google des exemples de config pour un fonctionnement en réseau dans lesquels le mailhub était l'adresse ip d'un relais smtp, mais je ne dois pas avoir besoin de ça, car je ne fais que m'envoyer un mail à moi-même, en local (plus exactement, un démon envoie un mail à root).
> ...

 

Le mailhub représente le SMTP de ton FAI  :Smile:  Pour free par exemple : smtp.free.fr tout simplement !

Bon courage

----------

## ryo-san

salut

mailhub correspond a un server mail externe en general puisque c'est le role premier de ssmtp.

Pour activer les mails en local , il te faut installer un server genre qmail ou postfix.

Peut etre existe t-il des trucs plus simple mais je ne les connait pas.

+

EDIT : grillé :p

----------

## ganymede

OK, merci pour vos réponses.  :Smile: 

Je vais essayer de trouver un moyen plus "léger" de faire circuler du mail en local, mais si je n'en trouve pas j'installerai qmail.

----------

